# Hi-All!



## Tempestophile (May 5, 2009)

Hey Ho everybody. I stumbled (not literally!) onto this site to settle an Arguement and was so Impressed I decided to Join-in!
(Was the P51 the best/fastest Fighter of WW2? No off-course Not! ....The Spitfire WAS the best 1 on 1 Dog-fighter and the Tempest and Ta 152 could whip the pants off a Mustang!... Not to mention the Corsair and the F-8-F!) 
I was/am not a Pilot and never more than Parachutist but I do love the beauty of flight and the machines that make it so.
A favourite auther of mine, (iain M Banks) once said that a Society could be judged by the elegence of the weapons it makes. I don't subscribe 100% to that view but it's the closest I can come to why I find Pugnacious Aircraft so alluring! 
CHEERS to You ALL!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Greetings from Scotland/Sweden sport!


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2009)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

welcome mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from down under...


----------



## Doughboy (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Is that you Diggers starting to clone yourself to mini mes again?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Your signature made me laugh!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2009)

Welcome, don't be a one post wonder!


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## Geedee (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## airboiy (May 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny 8) southern California.


----------

